# Pop up tents opinion



## Jxcarlson (May 30, 2018)

Hello! I have a baby hedgehog and my whole family is going out of town to the lake cabin for a week. I heard that pop up tents like the one pictured can be used as a travel cage. I have a hard sided pet carrier for the trip down there just needed some opinions on if I should use this or a plastic tote. I've been looking for a plastic tote but I've had trouble finding one that is big enough for the wheel and the hide and toys. The tent has a top to zipper shut so he couldn't climb out but Id like some opinion if you have used one. Or if you could suggest other things for a travel cage I'm open to suggestions 😊


----------



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

Jxcarlson said:


> Hello! I have a baby hedgehog and my whole family is going out of town to the lake cabin for a week. I heard that pop up tents like the one pictured can be used as a travel cage. I have a hard sided pet carrier for the trip down there just needed some opinions on if I should use this or a plastic tote. I've been looking for a plastic tote but I've had trouble finding one that is big enough for the wheel and the hide and toys. The tent has a top to zipper shut so he couldn't climb out but Id like some opinion if you have used one. Or if you could suggest other things for a travel cage I'm open to suggestions &#128522;


My main concern with something like this would be how you would heat it... It doesn't look like there is a secure place to hook up a CHE to it unless you find some standalone dome and can find a way to transport that. I would also think this thing would be a hassle to clean, even though it would be a temporary home. I like travel cages for any animal to be easy to maintain, and a bin definitely wins there. Easy to heat, easy to clean, easy to transport, bins have it all. You can also store pretty much all your hedgie supplies inside it for the trip, which is super convenient.

If you seem to have trouble finding bins, remember that this is a travel cage. Although we would all love to take a giant 10 sq ft cage with us, we can't. Just get the biggest bin you can find, and it will likely be enough for the essentials.


----------

